

How one ex-game developer helped grant Batkid's wish to save Gotham City - galaktor
http://www.polygon.com/2013/12/14/5208764/batman-eric-johnston-batkid-make-a-wish-san-francisco

======
galaktor
One interesting bit from the article:

\----------------------------------------

The Johnstons' involvement in creating Miles' Batman adventure went beyond
designing his crime-fighting escapade and convincing friends to play
supervillains. Sue's engineering background and EJ's software expertise
combined to help create an array of props, from The Riddler's Device — to
which Sue was bound and gagged in her role as the damsel in distress — to the
wrist-mounted projector that Batman wore.

"We knew that Miles really liked the gadget side of the Batman character,"
said Jen Wilson. "EJ took that to heart and thought about it, trying to make
that part of the experience ... We wouldn't have been able to do anything like
that without him."

"Everything that I did, Sue and I worked on together," EJ said. "She has all
the really good shop tools and the experience using them. Everything we ever
do is a collaboration."

(Step-by-step details on how those props were built are available at
Instructables, uploaded by Eric [0] and Sue Graham Johnston [1].)

[0]
[http://www.instructables.com/member/LabRat/](http://www.instructables.com/member/LabRat/)
[1]
[http://www.instructables.com/member/HotSharpToxic/](http://www.instructables.com/member/HotSharpToxic/)

